# Lookin for a new gun



## HowlinRed

Just getting into the sport and I don't have anything but the bigger deer cal. guns. Is the Howa 1500 as sweet as it looks. I have found where you can get this gun all rigged up with scope, rings, ect. for what sounds like a reasonable price. Is 22-250 a good cal.


----------



## bar-d

Welcome to PT HowlinRed. The .22-250 is an excellent caliber for predators along with a half dozen others, just up to the individual. Ammo for the .223 is a little cheaper and more plentiful than the .22-250 but if you reload that is a non issue. I have both, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## coyotejon

.223, .243, 22-250, .204. If you already have deer rifles I wouldn't hesitate getting a 22-250, or .223. You will get a ton of different opinions on this, you will just have to make a decision, always a really TOUGH decision!


----------



## HowlinRed

Thanks guys. Will take any and all advice on subject. Sounds like it may be tuff.


----------



## showmeyote

Its just preference, but Im not a Howa fan. Its just me though. as for caliber these guys above said it. I have 2 22-250s a .223, and a .243. I like my .22mag also. ebbs has a good thread goin about his savage edge for the money you cant beat it. I have rugers, remys, and a nice T/C I like to shoot.


----------



## youngdon

These guys have fairly well covered the choices as far as caliber goes. As showmeyote says the edge/axis from Savage is a great deal, they have a combo model with a bushnell scope and rings for $299. Even less on sale. I'm not sure you can beat that price on a gun that is bound to be a shooter.


----------



## HowlinRed

I have a Rem. moldel 597 .22 mag. and it shoots very well but was worried about those distance shots. Skys the the limit with this VA terrain. Will be sure to check out the Savage. Is that combo on the Savage site. Also thanks for the info.


----------



## youngdon

Yes it is look for axis/edge they ran into trouble withthe name edge and changed it to axis. Cabela's and Bass pro carry them as well as Wal-Mart I believe.


----------



## Ruger

I personally use 204 Ruger and I am happy with it. I would like to try other calibers mainly because I like to shoot and like working up loads that shoot well. The most important thing is having confidence in your rifle whatever you choose. Practice with it and when the coyotes come in you will have confidence that you will make the shot!


----------



## youngdon

The .204 is a great round, which gun do you shoot it out of?


----------



## bar-d

youngdon said:


> The .204 is a great round, which gun do you shoot in out of?


Agreed. Love my Savage .204 with Accutrigger.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

To make it simple get 1 of each. Problem comes when you got to figure out which 1 to take. I love my r-15 in 223 cal. Really liking the savage 243 though I got a feeling it is gonna be a little rough on the furs.


----------



## Ruger

I use the Savage Model 12. I think the accutrigger was a great idea but i didn't like it on running shots so I pulled mine back and put a piece of a matchstick in the hole and put a drop of super glue on it to hold it in place. Now i have a light trigger that I seem to get along with well>


----------



## ebbs

HowlinRed said:


> Thanks guys. Will take any and all advice on subject. Sounds like it may be tuff.


Hey HR, here's a link to my recent full review/video/writeup on the Savage Edge/Axis in 243...

Savage Edge/Axis Review at Haus of Guns


----------



## HowlinRed

You guys have been most helpful. Will surely look into all of these options. Im sure to have more ? later.


----------



## youngdon

Ask away HowlinRed, we'll be glad to offer our opinions.


----------



## ntg

As you know opinions are cheap, but here's another. The HOWA 1500 is a great rifle IMO. I have one in the Howa/Hogue package with the NikkoSterling scope and it is a shooter. The scope is really quite good, better the other package scope deals out there. THe finish on the HOWA is much better than the savage/stevens packages I've seen. Can't go wrong, very accurate rifle.


----------



## coyotejon

I have a Savage Model 11 with the Accutrigger and Accustock in .223 and I love it. Not a super expensive gun either.


----------



## HowlinRed

I have no experence with this cal. Hear it is very good for yotes but is it a fur buster for fox, raccoon? Guess ammo will dictate some of answer. Would have to use factory load for I dont have reloading stuff. Thanks


----------



## youngdon

No provided shot placement and bullet selection is right. A good 22lr or mag is plenty of gun for short distances though.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

For cats, fox and raccoon the 17 hmr is a sweet round it is a little lite for coyotes. Its has good reach out to 200 yds and maybe alittle better for the smaller critters. But for the money I would go with a larger cal for more diversity. 204,223 and 22-250


----------



## lucas_shane

the 22-250 should cover about everything you would want to kill. As far as fur damage, well if you want the hide of the fox make sure you take a head shot or shoot fmj. Shot one saturday dead center in the chest, must of clipped a broom weed or something cause it had an oblong entrance about 1" x 3" and an exit that was massive...lol...I wasnt going for the fur cause we was in a contest. I was just wanting DEAD ! My gun loves the 55 grain bullets, REALLLLLLL tight groups. 3 shot groups at a hundred yrds of 1/4". It is a savage, cant member the model off the top of my head. But it also kills deer just a good.

Im now in the market for a bull barreled 223 or 22-250.


----------



## youngdon

Check your local game laws before using FMJ ammo. It is not legal in a lot of states.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Check your local game laws before using FMJ ammo. It is not legal in a lot of states.


Also, the fastest way to "chase" after pelts is by using FMJ. A lot less DRT shots and a lot more tracking blood sign and spore. JMHO. Not a fan of FMJ for hunting even if they are legal. Unless you're using a 50 BMG or a howitzer.


----------



## HowlinRed

Have read good reviews about the T/C Venture. can any owners reply. Love look of the predator model.


----------



## HossSCC

i shoot a ruger no.1v in 22-250 and love it. i used to shoot a 223 but i think i like the 250 better, my dad/hunting partner shoots a rem 700 in 220 swift. great gun and cal if you can get your hands on 1
-Hoss


----------



## youngdon

I like #1's a lot, especially the varmint model. I have one in .204 KVBZ. I would like a Swift to play with someday but they are getting hard to find, and truth be told they are a bit finicky to load for, although I like a challenge.


----------



## HossSCC

yah ive never shot a 204 but have heard good things. we have a tc in 17 rem and been thinking about a 204 barrel for it. to set up for the little brother.


----------



## youngdon

It'll do him good, there is pretty much no recoil at all. The only negative I've had is trying to use the 32gr bullet on coyotes.


----------



## lucas_shane

Dont get me wrong, I was saying to use the fmj as I dont like them. I was just saying there would be no fur damage. As I dont care about the damage I LOVE the hornady 55gr V-Max !! It will stop what ever you want to stop with proper shot placement.

Dont over look the 17 rem fireball. Its a great lil bullet. I have had lots of success with it as well !


----------



## HowlinRed

L S does that 55 gr v max blow up inside the critter or does it leave a big exit hole?


----------



## Predatorhunter

HR when I shoot my 22-250 I shoot winchester 45 grain hollow points. They come in a pack of 40 rounds and pretty reasonable on price. Out of my .223 I shoot hornady 55 grain V-Max rounds. Never had a problem with either one tearing up hides and never had a coyote run off yet. (When I hit them Knock on wood.)


----------



## HowlinRed

Roger that PH. 45 gr hol. pt. winchester.


----------



## Predatorhunter

HR by the way I like the look of the Howa 1500 myself.


----------



## lucas_shane

the V-max PUNISHES fox on both the entrance and the exit. lol I have not found it fur friendly but like stated before I DONT CARE about the fur damage as all I am looking for is DRT !!

The same bullet works great on deer and hogs, not just varmints


----------



## HowlinRed

Yeah PH if I ever get my hands on that Howa its mine. Is


----------



## HowlinRed

Yeah PH if I ever see one of those it may be mine. Question, what causes the fur damage. The design of the bullet the seed or both. Keep in mind I can only do factory at this time.


----------



## poe

I shoot a edge in 22-250 and _I love it. great coyote gun and so far my fav bullet is the 50 gr bergers. If you can place your shots on coyotes and you want to save hides on fox, bobcats or raccoons I would seriously look into a 17 rem. They well drop coyotes if you do your part and are deadly on anything smaller than coyotes. plus if you are shooting for fur a .17 cal hole going in and nothing coming out is as good as no hole at all. Only thing is it could be a little harder to find shells._


----------



## RoughNeck

I used to be a fan of the Howa gun but since they are not american made I dont buy them anymore, really like the stevens,savage cant go wrong with them have a 223 myself and never had any problems with them. Now my AR is a 223 also and will shot almost as good as the bolt action rifles but i only shoot 223 cause of the hide damage is minimal and they DRT everytime JMHO


----------



## HowlinRed

Thanks guys, Poe what gr. bullet you using with .17


----------



## lucas_shane

I shoot a 25 gr rem premiere accutip ( i think ) out of my 17. works awesome, very lil external damage but an atom bomg on the inside


----------



## poe

sorry I personally have not used the 17 but I used to hunt coyotes with a guy that had one. my main reason for not using one myself is I don't hunt fox and for wide open spaces and strictly coyotes I think 22-250 is better. But I think the 17 is a great all around fur saving gun. I would give the bergers a try they are awsome in my 22-250. Just make sure you place your shots and you well be hanging coyotes up no prob


----------



## On a call

If they put em down for a dirt nap...they work.

Concider all your veriables range, do you want to keep the hides, do you want to use it deer also, long range short range shoots. Think of every thing you will come again and then...buy what is best.


----------



## HowlinRed

Deer are out, set with them. Range could be 300yrd or 30 ft no joke with this mountain land. As for yotes , they got my number. May as well be using a water pistol. Would like to have option to save fur. Cant eat the things so would like to get somethin from them.


----------



## youngdon

204, 223 or 22-250 would be my choice if you want fur and are set for deer. I'd have to worry about the 17's(centerfires) running out of gas at 300 yds and beyond. I honestly have not done a ballistic work up for one as far as energy and trajectory goes, but my experience with reloading for other calibers (especially the 204)tells me they are done by then on coyote sized game. Quite honestly the .204 is close to done at that range also, contrary to what others may tell you.


----------



## HowlinRed

Thanks YD. That info just may have made up my mind. Now if our wounderful president's tax department would send my tax refund, I will put this plan to work.


----------



## poe

make sure you let us know what you get and how it works


----------



## singlesix

Just bought a savage stevens and put a rifle basics trigger (set at 2.5) for 500.00 this was the camo stock , im sure their are better deals out thier but i got tired of looking. Its a 22-250 shoots really good .


----------



## HowlinRed

Thanks for the info. Roger that Poe, will let you guys know for sure.


----------



## youngdon

singlesix said:


> Just bought a savage stevens and put a rifle basics trigger (set at 2.5) for 500.00 this was the camo stock , im sure their are better deals out thier but i got tired of looking. Its a 22-250 shoots really good .


Good to see you back singlesix!!


----------



## ebbs

HowlinRed said:


> Thanks YD. That info just may have made up my mind. Now if our wounderful president's tax department would send my tax refund, I will put this plan to work.


Trust us, HR, we're hoping they hurry as much as you do! We wanna see that new rifle!!!


----------

